# nikon 50mm 1.8 ais + D7000



## lexaniji (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey all!

I just ordered the 50mm for a bargain. Im wondering if it will function properly with my D7000. Do you guys have some tips or advice for me? And if it actually will work with the dslr

Kind regards


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 23, 2012)

You'll be fine.

Nikon Lens Compatibility


----------



## lexaniji (Jul 23, 2012)

Will i be able to autofocus? I cant find any topics about that. 

Kind regards


----------



## lexaniji (Jul 23, 2012)

It's an 'E series' btw


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 23, 2012)

Did you check the link?  scroll down to the chart


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 23, 2012)

Nikon Lens Compatibility

This link will take you right to the chart. 

Short answer, yes, you will autofocus.  D7000 has the built in focus motor in body.


btw, "E" series = "AI-s"  so when using charts for compatibility, use the AI-S reference.


----------



## KmH (Jul 23, 2012)

IIRC, E series lenses (1979) are manual focus only, because auto focus didn't become available in SLR cameras until 1987 or so.

http://imaging.nikon.com/history/


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 23, 2012)

My statement above was from some reading I did on nikon lenses when learning about what I can use.  So, either I am reading it wrong or confused.  If you take the statement that they are AI-s lenses in comparision, and use the chart, it shows autofocus.  If they indeed are manual focus only, then Mr. Rockwell didn't do well in his lengthy writeup, or I am confused.  lol.

This excerpt taken from Nikkor Lens Technology


"All Series E lenses are AI-s, and likewise fit every Nikon SLR camera, manual and auto focus. Some of the cheaper AF cameras and the D100 lose the ability to meter with the Series E as they do with all manual focus lenses."


----------



## orb9220 (Jul 23, 2012)

Simple take is lenses designated Ai or Ais are Manual focus lenses. No AF electronics inside. They will mount and meter. But you will have to dial in the aperture on the lens and adjust shutter on camera. Meaning you have to be in M (Manual) mode to accomplish this.

Don't know how cheap you got it. As seen the 50mm f1.8 AF or AF-D series used for low as $60. That's what I paid for mine.
.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 23, 2012)

wonder why he put the big green "OK" in there instead of "No AF".  Stupid rockwell.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is some more reading on the E series, if you are interested.  Sorry I gave out wrong info earlier.  It appears that the E series are indeed all M focus, they are only like the "AI-s" in that they do communicate electronically with the camera, but for metering purposes.

Nikon Series E lenses


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 24, 2012)

So what youre saying is the intrusive fish eye lens  doesnt work on any digital cameras...


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, glad you got my subliminal message through all the garble.  Nice catch.  ;-)


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jul 24, 2012)

KmH said:


> IIRC, E series lenses (1979) are manual focus only




yep, which makes the lens dirt cheap  (Like $50.00 dirt cheap). Manual focus or not, for its era, it is a very sharp lens. I use MF most of the time anyway, as my most used lens is a Sigma 28-80mm AF-D, and I have a DX body. It calls for slower shooting, but oh well, I like it.

I think we had a conversation in another forum about the 50mm 1.8E Lens.


----------

